
NHSbuntu – an OS for the NHS - rbanffy
https://www.nhsbuntu.org/
======
dchest
Copied Microsoft's icons tell us a lot about this distro's professionalism.

~~~
boyce
Are they not just trying to make a political point rather than produce a
professional distro

~~~
yorwba
Unless they are outright lying on their blog, they have more funding than a
political point would warrant:
[https://www.nhsbuntu.org/nhsbuntu/2017/05/19/apperta-
support...](https://www.nhsbuntu.org/nhsbuntu/2017/05/19/apperta-supports-
nhsbuntu/)

